# Maya



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

There's a light brown tabby at the shelter where I volunteer named Maya. Maya was in the clinic a long time,and was considered a little touchy. 

Maya would sit pretty and watch me work, til I HAD to try to pet her. Then she'd bite and claw. OUCH. She did this with all the volunteers and nobody wanted to touch her. 1 day I very slowly, very gently petted the top of her head.

Well she's out of the clinic, now. I hope she finds a forever home with very patient humans.


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

...forgot to add, she's much friendlier, now!


----------



## deanna79 (Aug 13, 2014)

One of the female feral did that to me and draw blood, I still have a long scar on that hand. Now when I give her can food, she'll let me pet her, but still I have to watch her and be faster than her. This took me 4 months to even sit close to her and watch her eat. Patience is the key.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

During our snow-pocalypse when we got (horrors!) 6 inches of snow, they evacuated Petsmart and I took home 4 cats. One of them, Lovey was anything but lovey. Each time we tried to clean her cage she would swipe or try to bite us. I was leery of her at home, but she was a totally different cat at home. Get this girl in a home setting and she would sit on my lap the entire time I was in the foster room.

I'm guessing that your girl is the same way. Could someone take her home for a few days and see if she isn't a sweetie in a home setting? That would help the adoption counselors tremendously to know that.


----------

